# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  erreur: "dpendance non rsolue de l'expression"

## katiat

Bonjour,
Lorsque j'essaie d'excuter un exemple de processus offert dans le studio Bonita , l'erreur "dpendance non rsolue de l'expression..." apparait pour toutes les tches du process,aidez-moi  la rsoudre svp.
merci

----------

